# Ne users: How easy is it for you to sit still?



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Getting me to sit still with nothing to do is a very hard task? What about the rest of you folks?


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't *messes with headphones* think this *folds pages in book* is a big problem *picks at nails* for me.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Owfin said:


> I don't *messes with headphones* think this *folds pages in book* is a big problem *picks at nails* for me.


lol, an ISTJ that has a problem sitting still?


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

The Great One said:


> lol, an ISTJ that has a problem sitting still?


Yep. I have to give my hands something to do because otherwise I'll mess with stuff like I wrote above.


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

This isn't related to cognitive functions.


----------



## Seamaid (Aug 31, 2009)

ISTJs will lose their mind if they don't have something useful to do and get done, and on to the next. I'm not sure they ever rest...


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Sitting I can do, _a lot._

Sitting "still", what is that??

Sitting still with nothing to do? I can't even think of such torture :shocked: Well, I can sort of think of it, but if I'm not like totally zoned out I'd just flip out completely in like a minute. I'm _always_ moving, and almost always occupied with _something_.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Seamaid said:


> I'm not sure they ever rest...


We do. We just do it dolphin style, where half of your brain is still functioning well enough to get MOAR WORK DONE!


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't know if it has anything to do with me being an Ne-user, but ooh yes. It's been terrible to me when it comes to school. It's a shame, because I'm talented at academics, but I zone out all the time and squirm in my seat when I have to be in lecture for more than a few minutes. It doesn't matter how interesting the topic is...I could be absolutely fascinated, and willing to work very hard at succeeding at it, I just can't pay constant attention to_ anything_ for very long. I need to take five or something. My mind just isn't built to focus.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I've read some descriptions that say that INTPs have among the best attention spans of all of the types - at least for what interests them. This sort of makes sense to me, since they have tert. Si, which is a form of relaxation for them, being in the tert. position (building up their "mental library" so to speak). All of the INTPs I know are like this with their hobbies).


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I can focus very well in most situations. If I don't focus, then it's because _I don't want to_. I don't find it interesting. 

I can be fidgety, but this actually helps me think and focus. I pace a LOT. When I think, I like to move. I tap/shake my feet, play with my sleeve or hair. My ENTP dad is a hair twirler also, and he hums a lot when focused on something. I used to chew pencils down when I was a kid, but broke the habit by age 10 or so.

I find it helpful to take notes in boring situations where I don't want to pay attention, but I know _I need to_. Sketching mindlessly can actually help me focus on something else. I have joked to people that when I am staring intently & motionless at something, then I am zoned out. But when I am tapping my feet & doodling & darting my eyes about, then I am totally tuned in.


----------



## LadyIrime (Jun 6, 2011)

It's a lot easier for me to sit still than it used to be. When I was younger & still trying to "discover the world", getting me to stay still was like trying to catch a frantic chicken. But I have since learnt to zone out, so now I tend to deal with more with mental restlessness -- granted as long as I'm not on a sugar or people-high.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> I've read some descriptions that say that INTPs have among the best attention spans of all of the types - at least for what interests them. This sort of makes sense to me, since they have tert. Si, which is a form of relaxation for them, being in the tert. position (building up their "mental library" so to speak).


I dunno, "nevermore" and "attention span" never appear in the same sentence unless there's the word "not" in it. :laughing:

I do remember Kiersey saying that, but personally I think it doesn't make sense, functionally speaking. Ti doesn't really have a set goal to what it does the way xxxJ's top functions do, and what it's analyzing is constantly changing depending on what immediate stimuli Se or Ne is giving it. It doesn't really fit with my personal experience either, though I guess I could just be an exception.

I think your emphasis on Si is right on, but I would think it'd be an Si dom over an Si tert. Si isn't really very relaxing for me, it's actually a little uncomfortable for me to use it for too long. I do think I'm decent at it though, at least at certain Si-related things...I'm terrible at keeping track of details or what "needs to be done" but I do have a good "mental library".

We IxxP's _definitely_ have better attention spans than the ExxP's though.


----------



## Lozan (Mar 10, 2012)

It is practically impossible for me to sit still with nothing to do. But if I can think of something to occupy my mind, I can sit and thing about it for hours without any hint of a problem.

Related: This gets somewhat annoying when I'm watching a movie and it isn't going fast enough. I don't have the ability to focus on two things at once, so I tend to alternate between getting distracted and missing parts of what I am watching and trying to pay attention to the movie (which gets boring, since there isn't enough going on to fully occupy me).


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Lol Dictator said:


> This isn't related to cognitive functions.


I expected the P's to have the biggest problem sitting still. That was my hypothesis.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

I. Cannot. Sit. Still. O___O I must be moving something. Or thinking hard about something.


----------



## Alpengeist19 (Feb 28, 2012)

I despise sitting still. If I was given the option, I would rather have a circular path to walk around the teacher during class.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Who the heck _likes_ sitting still, anyways?


----------



## Finagle (Jun 4, 2011)

Fidgeting like a boss, all the time, unless I get really lost in thoughts, in which case I'm stoic and look blankly into the void.
Otherwise, very comfortable with the idea of doing nothing for a large amount of time. It's actually getting me into action that is difficult (and keeping me there).


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

Heyyy, I like sitting still! I _love_ sitting still. See, my body may be sitting (or more accurately, lying down), but my mind is working. I can't understand eople who zoom around with all the enegy in the world. I get dizzy just _looking_ at them. I feel like shaking them by the shoulders and screaming, GO LIE DOWN!! 
My dad is an INTP who has perfected the art of doing nothing and absolutely enjoying it. That's because he's being deceptively lazy. Under all that lying down and snoring and what not is a mind that is working at the speed of light. 

I also hate having to leave the house and go outside. I usually have to talk myself into it, promising myself a nice treat or taking a good book along or something. I am one of those people who will collapse without an externally applied routine because I'm just not able to get my body to move and get things done.

However, my ENFJ supervisor has noticed that I do posses a "restless energy" (he is severly displeased about that). I have been yelled at on more than one occasion by SJ teachers to sit still and stop dropping stuff. Even if I'm not usually moving my whole body, my foot is tapping, or I'm biting my lip, or I'm chewing my hair, or I'm doing something repetitive and comforting that annoys the crap out of other people.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

about this:








easy


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I can sit still very easily but once I start engaging in an all inspiring conversation with the right someone, thats kind of it, I have no idea what I am physically doing and start waving my arms around to emphasize certain points, crazy facial expressions. I could probably carry off a conversation using facial expressions and body movements alone, lol! Genius eh!
Idea!:ninja:
Also I do this other thing, where I am sat at the computer or reading a book and an idea comes into my head and its so weird because I get up, go into this 2 minute acting mode(by myself of course) or I will simply just get up and walk around my flat in this semi trance state full of my own imaginings, crazy, yeah I know.


----------



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

I can't sit still at all.

I'm an Se user though.


----------



## Athelas (Apr 10, 2012)

Wallmaster said:


> Who else has to move around constantly and play with stuff while talking on the phone?
> 
> I also find that I tend to think 'deeper' while sitting still, but think 'broader' while moving around. Still, I find thinking comes easier when I'm moving around.


This. The deeper/broader thing. I fidget when I'm working on something I'm uncomfortable with, like talking on the phone or taking interview notes. When it's my project, something I chose to do and am comfortable with... steady as a rock. 

Also, I fidget when the work is more of an extroverted type or when I think I may be interrupted and have to think on my feet. It's my way of staying connected to the time and place at hand. (So maybe there is an Se/Si component here as someone suggested.) If I am doing an introverted task and am truly alone, at no risk of being interrupted, I feel safe to disconnect from my environment, and can easily fall into a meditative state and not move for several hours.


----------



## midnightstars (Feb 21, 2012)

I can't sit still. I chew my nails, pencils, play with my hair, bob my legs, shift my weight, stretch, etc etc etc. Sometimes I try really hard and manage to stop chewing my nails and they grow out a little but then I go see a movie and chew them all off because I'm sitting in a theater with no other way to move for 2 hours. Lol


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

I can sit...... but I have to be doing something that interests ME. If not, I'll go on a killing spree.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

It's never easy. Some days i staple my feet to the floor, that helps


----------



## Airy (Feb 7, 2011)

Very easy if its fairly quiet. You get to retreat into your mind and think or blank out with or without eyes open. Very relaxing.


----------



## cranberryplains (Aug 1, 2011)

I can sit still pretty well, but if I'm standing, I HAVE to be doing so ething. I always have to pace. I can't just stand in one place.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

I can sit still, but I have to be don't something....like playing on my iPad or reading.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Owfin said:


> Yep. I have to give my hands something to do because otherwise I'll mess with stuff like I wrote above.


If it makes you feel at all better (not saying you don't) my mom's an ISTJ and she can't sit down long either, it's seriously drives her nuts! For her sitting is lost productivity, not like me where it's just restlessness.


----------



## Driftwood (Jan 26, 2012)

I can't sit still for too long, especially if I'm listening to lectures. A lot of the time I tell my teachers that Im going to the bathroom or getting a drink of water and just randomly walk around the school for 5 minutes or so. I can usually focus better after. I don't know if thats weird.... also I guess I'm not an en so sorry about that.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

I can't sit still for long periods of time, like at all.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I used to be very fidgety. I annoyed myself. Then I was inspied by a girl across the classroom who sat perfectly still all through class. So I practiced that, and now I'm quite good at sitting still...not enough to be one of those live statues, but I'm not constantly bouncing around like I used to. As for needing things to do, or dealing with waiting and other boring situations, most of the time I can completely entertain myself just inside my head and will sometimes appear to be asleep when I'm completely awake and quite thoroughly entertained and focused in my thoughts.


----------



## busyCHilD (Sep 1, 2011)

I think anyone with a high preference for Se would find it harder to sit still, Ne can be engaged by a multi-faceted idea (and that simply requires one's own thoughts). 

In that regard, I don't find it terribly difficult to sit around and literally do nothing but chase far-fetched tangential hypotheses


----------



## Redwood (Apr 15, 2012)

What is this "sitting still" of which you speak? I looked up "still" and it said: _An apparatus for distilling alcoholic beverages such as whiskey. _I think that might be the secret to sitting without fidgeting or getting up to "go to the bathroom". You just need more alcohol.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Redwood said:


> What is this "sitting still" of which you speak? I looked up "still" and it said: _An apparatus for distilling alcoholic beverages such as whiskey. _I think that might be the secret to sitting without fidgeting or getting up to "go to the bathroom". You just need more alcohol.


And peanuts! :tongue:


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

I sit my ass still and spend hours on PerC. its a constant source of ever changing amusement so I don't have to go anywhere. When Im not busy, I take that time to mentally reflect and mull some things over. Once all thats done though I need to get on the move.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

As I get older it gets easier. In the past I've enjoyed hunting, fishing and long range target shooting. All of those activities can involve long periods of not moving. Sitting and "daydreaming" is easy, though I prefer to have something to quietly read.


----------



## revisionist (Sep 1, 2011)

If I am mentally stimulated, i fidget a lot and sometimes even pace around wildly because i'll be so excited about what ever i'm engaged in. but if I'm uncomfortable it will be like my body locks up and I feel "safer" just relaxing in my current position and not moving an inch - happens a lot while sitting in public places like class lectures. I used to draw a lot of unnecessary attention to myself by constantly fidgeting and looking around during class. I don't do that anymore cause it makes me feel awkward :/


----------

